# Merry Christmas!



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have been working wayyyy too much, and finally got some time off. So I came by to say, hope all my fibery friends have a wonderful Christmas and great New Year. 
I have missed ya'll very much, and love the few updates I have been able to read.
Everyone have a wonderful, peaceful Christmas!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A very Blessed Christmas, MamaJ and all my wonderful online and real life friends of this fold!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a peaceful day with family and friends.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Have a Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey hey hey, i mean ho ho ho
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope Santa was real good to you all!


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 25, 2011)

Mrs. Claus here - 

I so enjoy reading of your knitting and fiber arts, during the year.

Wishing all of you a Merry Christmas. I must get started on knitting new scarfs for the next year Christmas deliveries.

Stay well and Love each other.

Merry Christmas -
Mrs. Santa


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

merry christmas and a happy new year with lots of fiber related activities for all the members here and the rest of the world


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I hope y'all had a MERRY Christmas today!!!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

A belated Merry Christmas to you and all fiber friends here on the forum. 

Best wishes for a healthy, happy, and fiber filled New Year!

Pauline

Ps Can we see a close up pic of Cabin Fevers toque, please?


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

OOh that's so nice. I'd like to make one for my Hubby. Never knew the history behind them. 

Is the pattern online? You did a lovely job.

And now a confession, I always want to pinch your CF's rosy cheeks!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

LOL, I bet they glow.

Thanks so much for the link to the picture. I think I can sus it out from there. It's his birthday in a couple of weeks and I was in a dilemma over what to get him. You've solved my problem, thank you! 

Now to get spinning for it!

Pauline


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Pigeon Lady said:


> .... Can we see a close up pic of Cabin Fevers toque, please?


That's a terrible photo of me that WIHH posted! Here is one of me and WIHH taken about 30 years ago.....










And, if you want to pinch my cheek, you're gonna have to "knock this battery off my shoulder first!" (okay are probably too young to even know what that is in reference to LOL)


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Merry Christmas, everybody. We just got back from a whirlwind trip to wyoming to join the hubbies family in their festivities. 
It's still Christmas here until Epiphany, so we are still celebrating...


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Actually I'm probably older than you! But no, never heard that expression. It must be one of them American things, ( I'm from the old country)

Seriously though, is that pic from a movie? I need something to watch while bogged down in this endless, mind-numbing K1 P1.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Actually I'm probably older than you! But no, never heard that expression. It must be one of them American things, ( I'm from the old country)
> 
> Seriously though, is that pic from a movie? I need something to watch while bogged down in this endless, mind-numbing K1 P1.


The photo is from the TV mini-series "Centennial" one of my favorite movies! The French voyaguer is played by Robert Conrad. Conrad did the following commercial about batteries.....

[YOUTUBE]GoAmQGzcLkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Awe yes Robert Conrad, one of the best, loved him in BA ba blacksheep.
The photo looks like you and WIHH.


----------

